# Anyone Know a Good Tent?



## FlightSergeantRose (15 Apr 2006)

I've been searching around for a good tent. Its to be used for extended hiking or camping for 2-3 people and manportable. Something that I could attach to a backpack like the small pack or ruck. Preferrably I would like it to have a bottom and be somewhat heavy duty so it would last. I found a really nice US made one on one of those Tactical sites but they wanted about $700 US for it. A little too high for me. Less than $500 cdn would be nice. 

I just thought maybe one of you guys knows of one or a good manufacturer. Thanks.


----------



## brin11 (15 Apr 2006)

Have you tried MEC??


----------



## FlightSergeantRose (15 Apr 2006)

Yes I took a look. Some guys here have good links that I could never find, so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Collin.t (15 Apr 2006)

you want the best tent well here it is: http://www.bdel.com/gear/ahwahnee.php

It's a single wall tent that is good in pretty much any weather you can imagine, has a cool green color if you want soemthing not too flashy, you can add two vestibule for expension, fits 1-2 person, very light weight and plenty of space.

The tent has been reviewed as perfect in all aspects except for the price: 649 us$


----------



## Hot Lips (15 Apr 2006)

MEC has the best tents...I will have to agree and you can order online if necessary.
They have four season, three season and multiple person tents...worth a look and it is a Canadian company


----------



## UberCree (15 Apr 2006)

MEC is selling a new line of tents, a few of which are very light.  2/3 person tent - 1.2kg.  I think the price was around the 350.00 mark.  

I will try to find the link.

Can't go wrong with MEC.  Prices are cheap, customer service is excellent and delivery is free.


----------



## Proud Canadian (15 Apr 2006)

I would definately recommend Hilleberg Tents. It would be the last tent you would buy for a very long time.

http://www.hilleberg.com/Home.htm


----------



## Bomber (15 Apr 2006)

Look around for Jack Wolfskin tents.  They pulle dout of North America in 2003 or 2004, so all of their stuff went for half price or less.  I got the Mistral 3, and have never looked back.  The best tent I have ever been in, most waterproof, and the best ventialtion ever.  

Or, look up combat tent on ebay, Eureka tents for the Marines, sell for a decent price, and are supposedly great

Last option is on MEC;s site, look for gear swap, find used stuff in your area for awesome prices


----------



## Collin.t (16 Apr 2006)

I still stand by the fact that Bibler makes the best tent around

MEC, Eureka, MSR and company are like a BMW, Bibler would be a Ferrari Enzo


----------



## UberCree (16 Apr 2006)

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302702837&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442593507&bmUID=1145203555150


----------



## FlightSergeantRose (16 Apr 2006)

Thanks


----------



## Gunnerlove (16 Apr 2006)

Single wall tents are only good in the high mountains when it is really cold and dry. They build up a ton of frost on the inside, if you get a good wind going it will get knocked free and start snowing inside the tent (IMHO best for fast short pushes).

MEC carries some of the best tents going. When shopping keep in mind that there is no perfect for all situations tent. I have a nice light three season tent and a bomb proof four season. I use what suits the conditions. Kind of like using a summer sleeping bag in summer and a winter in winter.


----------



## Collin.t (17 Apr 2006)

Bibler's tent are single walls and are known for their ability at always being dry, they are made from a GORTEX derivative material, the only time I saw a bit a condensation was on the poles.

That tent is good for any climate you can encounter. I was planning a trip that would've taken me from Mongolia to Thailand so I had to get something that was good for all climate type, the awhanee was the best around.

before buying a tent also always do some research for a review on google, [brand] review. Check for bibler's it is definitely worth its price.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Apr 2006)

My suggestion is the MEC Tarn 3 tent for what you said you need...price is very reasonable...($226) and it is 3.6 kgs (reasonable)...you can get a footprint for it too...

http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442537451&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302702837&bmUID=1145247054841


----------



## Skar-mag (23 Apr 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> My suggestion is the MEC Tarn 3 tent for what you said you need...price is very reasonable...($226) and it is 3.6 kgs (reasonable)...you can get a footprint for it too...
> 
> http://www.mec.ca/Products/product_detail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524442537451&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302702837&bmUID=1145247054841



I agree with Mud Recce Man, a note on the MEC tents, I have a 4 season that is compareable to North Face or Mountain Hardware (the Nunatak) great for altitude or winter but too hot in the summer, the Tarn 3 is great for summer but cold in the winter.  With most MEC tents you can use the footprint and fly for a lightweight  (non bugproof) shelter.

I have no experience with Bibler tents nor does anyone I know, so the only comment I can make is that since they are now owned by Black Diamond you can be sure that they are high quality.

In case you have not already seen the "Choosing a tent" page at www.mec.ca, I have included the link.  Hope you find something to meet your needs.

http://www.mec.ca/Main/content_text.jsp?rnav=info&FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374302881838&CONTENT%3C%3Ecnt_id=10134198673221451&bmUID=1145832905219


----------



## FlightSergeantRose (23 Apr 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. It has to have a bottom attached already. I cannot stand sleeping with bugs or there being a possibility of them being in there. I don't care if they buzz me during the day, but when im trying to sleep I hate hearing those fucking mosquitoes trying to stick it to my head. Just thinking about it pisses me off. 

Anyhoo, Thanks


----------



## Collin.t (24 Apr 2006)

Well Bibler's tent are a little overkill but it is worth the price.

However MEC are probably the best bang for the price you'll pay.

Also take a look at MSR, they have a couple of award winning tents from the backpacker's magazine.

the hubba hubba


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (25 Apr 2006)

Just a quick point...the Tarn 3 does have a bottom, but you can also get a "footprint" for it that helps save wear and tear on the bottom...I think its 24 bucks or so extra...so you would have "2" floors.   :blotto:


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Apr 2006)

How has your experience been with these tents MRM... ;D

HL


----------

